# SmallnEngine Repair Business for sale



## craigonmarco (May 10, 2011)

My husband and I have a small engine repair business for sale in Collier
County, South West Florida, On Marco Island a tropical Island in the gulf of Mexico.
We are asking $185k for the business.
The business is busy all year. The summer brings the lawn repair business,
winter brings the "snow birds"who need their scooters, boats, generators
checked or fixed.We fix toys of all kinds.
We serve loyal customers that bring repeat business.
We work on , lawn equipment, and scooters as well as motor bikes, and
assorted other small engines, boats and jet skis. It is a well established
growing business that is profitable, fun and social.
We are selling the business to retire and live on our boat. It would suit a
husband and wife, or father and son, there are three staff in place. Very few
accounts to deal with as business is pick up and pay.
The business assets included in the sale price total about $36k (a fork lift,
tools, office equipment, pickup truck,a trailer as well as 7 new lawn mowers,
several generators, and lots more.
If you are interested please Phone 239 3890200


----------



## TT0u812 (Feb 18, 2020)

still for sale


----------

